# Goat update!!!



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I know I havent been around for a long time again. Work... goats... home... other stuff... forgot... (I could go on, neverending excuses, neh?)

Anyway I thought you all might be interested in how the crowd is doing.

Ok, they're all doing great. Bye!

Nahh that's cruel...

Ok piccy time:

Whisper says "Fiine take a picture of me, but mind it shows my gooorgeous hair style!"










Tristan, doing what he does best (fighting Demi):










Demi and Harmie the Bug, otherwise known as "the fat one":


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

ok, more of my Harmony Bug










Here we have Harmony left, Tristan on my back (being a boy??? *looks scared*), Isa slipping down in the right bottom corner, and Demi fairly obvious.










Demi, trying to eat me:



















Demi is growing like a WEED. She and Harmie get the same amount of food (yah I know they dont actually need any grain, but they like it...) and Demi is growing, and Harmie is growing - in a different way.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

i just realised I dont have any good ones of Whissy...

except this one










and none of Isa either!!!

oh yeah just in case you forget, Tristan and Isa are Whisper's twins.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Great pics of goats being goats, both loving and playful! Best kind of center of attention to be. :shades:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good to see that everyone is going great. Do you have any babies coming this year?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to here from you  The goaties look great, the babies have gotten so big already!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

sweetgoats, Tristan and Isa are this year's kids, they'll be 4 months old on the 14th. Demi and Harmony will be going in kid in October, hopefully, for March babies. SO looking forward to mini Demis!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Cute pictures!!!! That's all that comes in the milk barn here at the moment are those dar n white goats!!! They aren/'t so bad-except my mom has one that pops a tude once and awhile and can be down right aggravating at times :hair: :clap: (especially in the morning when I haven't had any coffee  ). I'll be glad when my does get home.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I was wondering if they were the babies. Either they are really big or they just look really big in those pictures. They are adorable.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah Tris and Isa are quite big now! Which I'm relieved at, as they were weaned early at 10 weeks because their mother had a nasty udder infection. I was quite worried about Whisper, she had a large abcess and infection on one of her teats - I think it was orf - which she was at the vet a couple of times for and had to be sprayed with iodine for about 3 weeks! Thankfully - to my great relief, after Will's udder fiasco) she has come through it fine with just a small lump of scar tissue there now. It was almost impossible to milk her during that period - although we still had to - because of the lump on the teat, and the kids seemed to be just making it worse. They didnt appreciate being weaned, but I think Whiss appreciated it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great to see you and your kids!!! Whissy is as gorgeous as ever and those babies are growing the way a baby goat should...like weeds!
Harmony and Demi are sure to give you some pretty kids next year....and you just might end up with a "Mini Demi".

Glad to see that all is well and Happy!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Great to have an update from you! I love Whisper's hairstyle.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFL yeah, Dad held her collar while I plaited her beard, then we got piccies, and then I took it out again because I didnt want any of them eating the twine!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

The all look great!!! I was just thinking about you.  I'm glad you pop in every now and then to give us updates!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey LW Your goats look Good lol

I wish I could get goats but... nah
Luff you LW I hope you get nice babies later in the year :baby:


----------

